# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Lenovo Z40 – Cấu hình tốt cho mọi nhu cầu

## VinhLink

Mình đang sử dùng Lenovo Z40 cấu hình rất tốt cho các nhu cầu hằng ngày như Office,chơi game Online,Offline ,xem phim Full HD ,với phiên bản chip i5 đang dùng thì thấy hiệu năng của nó thật sự tốt trong tầm tiền .Chip Intel Core I thế hệ thế 4 Haswell chạy mát mẻ và tiết kiệm điện hơn đời trời .GPU 820M 2GB đủ mạnh để chơi các game hiện nay và RAM 4GB dư sức chạy đa nhiệm trên Windows 8.1 .Với 1 laptop tầm trung thì mình nghĩ Lenovo Z40 là 1 lựa chọn đáng giá hiện nay .
​

----------


## hungneu

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z40 – Cấu hình tốt cho mọi nhu cầu*

Con này ngon nà, ráng mua nó trước tết để về quay tay với cái màn full HD [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## tddhcm148

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z40 – Cấu hình tốt cho mọi nhu cầu*

Cấu hình ổn, thằng em mình đang xài con này, thấy chơi game hay làm việc đều rất mượt, máy ít nóng. Thiết kể vỏ ngoài thì đẹp. Pin trâu. Điểm cộng lớn nhất là có cái màn hình full HD với âm thanh dolby home threater để trải nghiệm rất sướng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nguyenvanhoang99

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z40 – Cấu hình tốt cho mọi nhu cầu*

Giá rẻ mà ngon đấy nhỉ, nhìn thiết kế cũng đẹp. Lenovo thì nổi tiếng bền rồi nên chất lượng ko phải lo lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

